# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Need some assitance

## Howie

Wow while since I have visited the Art Team. You guys & girls are doing a great job  ::thumbup::  





> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *Creating a Site Development Team; I've been contacted by a couple people who want to help others write Community Pages, and I'm betting there are more out there. Perhaps some members of the Art Design Team would want to get involved, and then we'd just need content (from the Research Team and/or Education Team). This isn't something I'm looking into immediately starting because there's lots going on right now with the teams, and we need to see if we can get enough people interested first.*



 I thought I would put icedawg's Idea to the test   ::D:  


 Anima is currently conducting an expierement which includes the effects of relaxation. _ Mind Calming and Deam recall_ = http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10021

In Stephen Laberge's book, Exploring The World Of Lucid Deaming, He Details a 61 point relaxation technique. However there is a figure to go along side with this technique.
I am thinking that chances are more than one of you have that book.
Is there anyway to scan that image and post it on the link above?
I don't have the means or the knowhow  :tongue2:  

Page 46 figure 2.1. 61 points of relaxation (Adapted from Exercise Without Movement by Swami Rama [Himalyan Institute, Honesdale, PA].)

If anyone has the time and effort to do this it would be helpful and appreciated.   ::D: 
Also PM me if anyone is interested. I would then include the techniques text.

----------


## Aphius

I have the .pdf version of the book because *you can't find it anywhere here!* 

So I took the image from that and cleaned it up because of the horrible scan it was.  ::|:

----------


## Howie

Man that was Quick!!!! Thanks

[size=14]You Rock Aphius  :Exclaim:   ::D:

----------


## Aphius

[quote][size=14]You Rock Aphius

----------

